# Wheel choice means the much more expensive S-line Grrr!



## fuzzyduck2 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm looking at a 2 litre petrol, stronic coupe and comparing the Sport, S-line and Black edition. The Sport trim has all the gadgets I want except the B&O Hi-Fi. The problem I have is with the wheels. The best Sport trim wheels are the 5 twin dynamic at £450 extra and only just about acceptable. I'm not that keen on the standard s-line wheels so would pay £450 extra for the 5 twin spoke. Black edition wheels are fine. By the time I have specced the B&O and wheels on the Sport and S-line, the prices come out at:

Sport £35060
S-line £37610
Black £37865 (B&O included with Black edition)

So, my observation is that the Sport looks ok, but to really get the wheels I want I have to pay £2500 extra  This might not look so bad if the difference means £50 a month extra (wild guessing), but in absolute terms that is a LOT of money [smiley=bigcry.gif] .

Note, the other differences between models such as LED lights, privacy glass and what have you are of no great interest, but the wheels are the big discriminator.

Is this the fundamental reason S-lines are so popular: because of the wheel choice specifically?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I think the S line is far better looking that the sport, not just because of the wheels, but the bodykit too!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Bose is not an option on the MK 3.

S-Line as above is money well spent.


----------



## fuzzyduck2 (Feb 28, 2013)

TTimi said:


> I think the S line is far better looking that the sport, not just because of the wheels, but the bodykit too!


To be honest I hadn't noticed a great difference with the body kit on the S-line apart from the centre bit under the front grill. Maybe I should look a bit closer. Do others find the S-line far better looking apart from the wheels?


----------



## fuzzyduck2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> Bose is not an option on the MK 3.
> 
> S-Line as above is money well spent.


Oops, I meant B&O  I have corrected my original post.

Anyway, another plus for the S-line.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

The body kit 
The lights

The more you look the more you will see. The S-Line is worth every penny 

B&O is far better than the MK2 Bose by a long way

The MK3 is in a different league to the MK2 in every way


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Another S line fan here.


----------



## Tatiana (May 2, 2017)

S Line by far worth it


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Tatiana said:


> S Line by far worth it


+1


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I would shop around and see what built cars are available first,you may end up with a TTS for less than you thought!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

All a question of opinion of course and Audi deliberately design the S-line to be more appealing and to tempt you into spending another £2500.

For me after 25+ years of firm suspensions I decided now to go for a softer ride and I chose the Sport. 
If I'd taken an S-line I would have declined the lowered suspension, for the ride comfort, but still have ended up with harder 19" wheels. I too wasn't keen on the standard S-line wheels and wouldn't want the multi-spoked 20"s. The 19" twin spokes are nice but too similar to what I had before.

The S-line's front body kit looks a lot sharper than the Sport but without the lowered suspension it loses some of that road sucking appearance. The rear kit is also nicer than the Sport giving it that wider lower look, but the difference is more subtle.
The side skirts however I think are awful. They're too angular and out of proportion.

The LED headlights are really good and the dynamic rear indicators are impressive, although you'd hardly ever see them yourself. Other than that you get a few S-line badges and bits of trim.

I spent ages mulling over the Sport vs S-line thing but in the end decided there was little point in me paying for lowered suspension that I wouldn't take, 19" wheels that I didn't want and LED lights which I'd rarely use as I do little night driving these days. On the other hand the front and rear body kits do look so much nicer. :?

Don't judge these things just from the configurator or brochure - go round a few dealers and have a proper look for yourself at the body kits and wheels, compare in the flesh and then decide.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

TTimi said:


> I think the S line is far better looking that the sport, not just because of the wheels, but the bodykit too!


Matter of taste pretty much. I went for sport just for its more smart/discreet look. Also the s-line has that extra badge on the steering wheel which I am not a particular fan of 8)


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

olly2016 said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > I think the S line is far better looking that the sport, not just because of the wheels, but the bodykit too!
> ...


Plus 1


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about ride on the 19" wheels. I have an Sline on the standard 19" wheels, non lowered standard suspension and factory fitted Hankooks and the ride is amazing!!

I have had a number of 'sports' cars over the years - my last car, which I owned for 3 years from 2014 to 2017, was a Porsche Boxster (987) 2.9 6 cylinder. It was a great car but the ride was extremely hard and very noisy. Everything about it was heavy - great for the track but not so much in everyday use.

My current TT Sline Roadster is like a limousine in comparison.

On the read it's quiet with acceptable road roar and it's smooth - so smooth. The steering, clutch and gearbox are so light and effortless. I honestly can't believe how a car that corners so flat can handle the vagaries of UK roads so well.

I agree with the comments on this thread regarding the benefits, or otherwise, of the Sline over the Sport - but don't fear the 19" wheels - the ride is great.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sline people will defend sline, sport the sport.
2.5k is a little to ask if it gets you your bits, plus it will be worth more at the end

You could also go after market wheels for that money.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> sline people will defend sline, sport the sport.
> 2.5k is a little to ask if it gets you your bits, plus it will be worth more at the end


I think OP's problem is that is also got him a load of bits that he didn't want. Plus although an s-line will be worth more later it won't be worth 2.5k more.



Toshiba said:


> You could also go after market wheels for that money.


Yep. Just what I was thinking.


----------



## fuzzyduck2 (Feb 28, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> All a question of opinion of course and Audi deliberately design the S-line to be more appealing and to tempt you into spending another £2500.
> 
> For me after 25+ years of firm suspensions I decided now to go for a softer ride and I chose the Sport.
> If I'd taken an S-line I would have declined the lowered suspension, for the ride comfort, but still have ended up with harder 19" wheels. I too wasn't keen on the standard S-line wheels and wouldn't want the multi-spoked 20"s. The 19" twin spokes are nice but too similar to what I had before.
> ...


I'm with you on avoiding the larger wheels as they come with a harder ride, although I need to drive them to check. The front and back do look sharper and I also agree on the sides being a bit too much. When I first saw the S-line, the sides looked a bit too boy racerish for my taste: I like my car to be on the discrete side. As for the dynamic indicators, I think they're a gimmick (no offence intended, just the personal view of a 51 year old!)


----------



## fuzzyduck2 (Feb 28, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > sline people will defend sline, sport the sport.
> ...


Spot on, I feel I'd be paying £2500 with the only gain I want being the wheels. Aftermarket is not something I'd thought of, good idea.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

fuzzyduck2 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Remember after pay X for your car aftermarket are money up front.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Imo non s line looks feminine. S line looks mean and more aggressive. Worth every penny. And as regards to ride. Harshness ect. Its a sports car for goodness sake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I find it funny you talking about a harder ride.
My MK 2 had S-Line suspension and I had 19" wheels. Yes the ride was hard, not a problem until speed bumps etc, so I know were you coming from.

I now have S-Line suspension and 20" wheels and the ride over pot holes and speed bumps is like being in a salon car. Nothing like my MK 2. So my 20" S-Line set up is "soft" compared to my MK2 were you want it to be and firm when you need it.
So I would suggest you try it before judging because just like everything in the MK3 it's a different world.

As for the debate about sport or S-Line, personal taste so it's a bit pointless


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I think the sport is a bloody good looking motor, however I ended up buying an s-line and generally think it's also a handsome car too, BUT I fully agree with the negative comments about the s-line side skirts... I really think they look trashy and would willingly have swapped them for the much cleaner lines of the sport side skirts. 

I was really bothered about the potential lack of comfort on the standard 19 s-line rims, but then I took a used TT with 20 inch Y spokes out for a test... apart from being the nicest looking wheels I've seen an a MK3, the ride was miles better than I expected and I didn't have any further concerns about the ride quality on the 19s after that.

God I love the look of the 20" Y spokes... it's just too expensive an after purchase upgrade for me unfortunately.


----------



## fuzzyduck2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> I find it funny you talking about a harder ride.
> My MK 2 had S-Line suspension and I had 19" wheels. Yes the ride was hard, not a problem until speed bumps etc, so I know were you coming from.
> 
> I now have S-Line suspension and 20" wheels and the ride over pot holes and speed bumps is like being in a salon car. Nothing like my MK 2. So my 20" S-Line set up is "soft" compared to my MK2 were you want it to be and firm when you need it.
> So I would suggest you try it before judging because just like everything in the MK3 it's a different world.


Interesting you've had the mk2 and 3 and find the bigger wheels on a mk3 preferable. I'll definitely test drive 19/20 inch models.

Meanwhile back to the core topic:



Nyxx said:


> As for the debate about sport or S-Line, personal taste so it's a bit pointless


Yes its personal taste, but I was wondering if any others were happy with the Sport but for the wheel choice.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I've bumped an old post about Sport models with different / larger alloys. I would happily have ordered my Sport with 19' twin spoke RS alloys available on the S-line but Audi don't seem to want to offer anything other than 18's on the Sport. Agreed with the above comments that it's personal taste.


----------



## fuzzyduck2 (Feb 28, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> I've bumped an old post about Sport models with different / larger alloys. I would happily have ordered my Sport with 19' twin spoke RS alloys available on the S-line but Audi don't seem to want to offer anything other than 18's on the Sport. Agreed with the above comments that it's personal taste.


Most likely its a cynical attempt at up selling


----------



## fuzzyduck2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Lots of love for the S-line on here (I do see loads on the road) and that's just fine, but for me I don't see £2500 of added value. I'm in the minority but its horses for courses and I respect everyone who has expressed an opinion.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Why do you need to buy a brand new car?

You will lose 50% of the cost in the first 2.5-3 years, I see your MK2 is like mine was 7 years old, so if you keep them for a few years why not look at a ex demo or an approved second hand car.

Save yourself a hell of a lot of money and let someone else take the huge hit on the extras etc. You clearly cannot bring yourself to spend another £2500 and I totally understand that, but you're happy to lose 15-20k within 2.5-3 years?


----------



## fuzzyduck2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> Why do you need to buy a brand new car?
> 
> You will lose 50% of the cost in the first 2.5-3 years, I see your MK2 is like mine was 7 years old, so if you keep them for a few years why not look at a ex demo or an approved second hand car.
> 
> Save yourself a hell of a lot of money and let someone else take the huge hit on the extras etc. You clearly cannot bring yourself to spend another £2500 and I totally understand that, but you're happy to lose 15-20k within 2.5-3 years?


You make a good point, however I bought my mk2 new and intend to keep it at least 10 years so the loss is spread over a longer time. I also buy my cars outright so can investigate taking out a loan to get a better discount and then cancelling early. I may well keep it longer than 10 years as I have a low mileage (41K at the moment), I've had no problems with it and basically I love it. I'm still on the original discs, pads and exhaust 

Actually, when I bought my current car, I was looking at approved ones at the dealer, but the prices were so high I decided I may aswell spend a bit extra to get a new one to my spec and with all the 3 year warranty to catch any issues. Of course for my mk3, whenever I get it, I can go second hand or new.

But hang on, you say, I will keep the car for another 3-5 years and yet I'm looking at new ones now?  Well, yes, but I like to do a lot of research and Audi's policy on up selling is a permanent feature that will exist when I do buy in the future. Asking questions now brings out a few interesting thoughts I can mull over.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I love the sport body style. Goes to show how much more aggressive it can look on bigger wheels and lowered.


----------



## fuzzyduck2 (Feb 28, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> I love the sport body style. Goes to show how much more aggressive it can look on bigger wheels and lowered.


Mmmm, looks good! To my mind wheels make the biggest single difference, and then, by a mile, which is my point about the up selling.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I have an S Line and I agree actually that the Sport is still a very good looking car. It's the ride height and tucked in wheels which let the TT down so badly. The arch gap is terrible from standard! I have mine lowered 30mm and 15mm spacers all round, car looks like how it should of out of factory. Doesn't look modified at all.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Lowered suspension comes with S-Line so does LED headlights. ....just saying as LED headlights are a huge cost on a sport. £1430. and a big feature in that photo.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

fuzzyduck2 said:


> Lots of love for the S-line on here (I do see loads on the road) and that's just fine, but for me I don't see £2500 of added value. I'm in the minority but its horses for courses and I respect everyone who has expressed an opinion.


I think Audi sell a load of spin about sporty / aggressive looks etc. to the car reviewers and media and they then spin it all on to us. And we tend to suck it all up without question and regurgitate later - eg. the S-line has a more masculine / aggressive appearance.
I had an "aggressive" Mk2 S-line and the front body kit looks a lot like the MK3 Sport. 
Whereas the Mk3 S-line front kit looks a lot like the Mk2 Sport.
Don't fall for the Audi spin and sales blurb about their latest fashion. Make your own mind up on what you actually prefer.
View attachment 1


So which really is the most sporty / aggressive / masculine then ?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Interesting comparison pics there, the mk3 sline also reminds me more of the mk1 from the front


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

your MK2 s-line to MK3 sport was a good comparison 
But your MK2 sport to MK3 comparison was poor

The MK3 S-Line if you want to go down this route looks far more like the TT RS from the front. Far more aggressive than the mk2 sport.

















The sport looks great the S-Line looks great.



ZephyR2 said:


> So which really is the most sporty / aggressive / masculine then ?


The S-Line looks the most aggressive/masculine. The MK3 Sport like the MK2 version has softer lines.

They look different, Which looks best is down to personal taste.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Of course it is personal taste weather you prefer the sport or s-line, but there is no argument to suggest the sport looks more aggressive than the s-line. The s-line is way more aggressive.from the front looks like a totally different car. Iv had loads of people think it was an R8 from the front. albeit completely stupid, but maybe a squint from a distance lol. The daytime running lights alone are worth the s-line money imo. But each to there own id put £2500 on top of a £40,000 car any day. S-line and sat nav are the only options i would pick if i was building my car again.

Also you get a gloss black grill, and a wider nicer rear diffuser i think its well worth it



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

I was going to buy an s line but ended up with the Black Edition. It might be worth having a chat with your dealer as I got my Black Edition TT with Technology Pack for the same price as the S Line TT. They did have an 'Event' on but I'm sure they could sort you out if you were definitely gonna buy one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

